
DIY Multi-Room Audio Setup (“Sonos” for Under $100 Per-Room) - ZaneClaes
https://www.technicallywizardry.com/turn-any-speaker-into-a-multi-room-syncd-speaker-with-snapcast/
======
battery_cowboy
On mobile, the column of text goes off the screen on each side and I cannot
zoom out or scroll to see it, so I literally cannot read the page. I'm on
Firefox on Android, if that helps. Also, this page takes about 3 seconds to
load, it's pretty bad.

~~~
ZaneClaes
Yikes, thanks for the heads-up. Just tested on Firefox on a Pixel 3 and see
what you mean about the text — had to fix a bug in the Wordpress theme's CSS.

Would you mind sharing where you are? The site is mostly delivered through AWS
CloudFront, but I don't pay for the global edge nodes — just US and Europe.
Google (and I) generally benchmark it at ~0.5 sec, but that's here in the US.

~~~
battery_cowboy
I'm in California, if that helps. Looks much better now too, good article,
I've wanted to do this in my home for a while.

